
NoFlo – Flow-Based Programming for JavaScript - pplonski86
https://noflojs.org/
======
reilly3000
I spent a bit of money a few years back with this project and life became
chaotic - since then I haven’t really thought about or hear about noflow,
FlowHub, constraint based CSS, or TheGrid. I see it’s still under active
development. Anybody using NoFlo in prod?

~~~
throwaway77384
Funnily enough that exact same thing happened to me. I funded their
Kickstarter (or was it Indiegogo?) and then never checked it out properly...

~~~
reilly3000
I think I’m still owed an NFC trinket

------
equalunique
A Nix/Rust project with started out with similar aims:
[https://github.com/fractalide/fractalide](https://github.com/fractalide/fractalide)

